# Mingo's and Wahoo



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

Took a friend from South Carolina, Wife and Sister out Monday to catch Snapper, then Mingo's then troll. Didn't want to get caught with Snapper in Federal waters so we went straight to our mingo spots at the edge. Caught 37 Mingo's and decided to high speed troll towards 131 to find Blue Water. Had a hit within 5 minutes but didn't hook. 45 minutes later, the small 30 wide started screaming about 4 miiles from the 131 (green water). My Wife was gracious enough to allow my friend to fight the fish...she is awesome!!! Anyway, we were able to land the 38 lb wahoo and head in. Lots of fun with Family and friends.


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Snapper in Fed waters doesn't close until the 28th :yes:


----------

